

The unedited post by Peter Shih on Medium - titlex
http://susie-c.tumblr.com/post/58375244538/peter-shih-wrote-this-yesterday-when-everyone

======
hardwaresofton
Is this an attempt to shame the guy? He makes some insensitive comments, but
he's no Mel Gibson. What people write on their personal blogs doesn't have to
be PC all the time.

Like for example, I cycle (I don't live in SF though) -- and I totally get
what he means by the last point, it happens all the time, and I've done it,
and I shouldn't.

